# Predatory fish :D



## Seemo (Sep 19, 2008)

Im thinking of getting a predatory fish, but im not really sure what to get, i used to keep Oscars, but i no longer have space for such a big tank.

Any ideas on what would be a good small tank predator?
maybe around 20-30 gallon tank.

Thanks!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

ctenopoma ansorgii  if you can get a hold of them that is...


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

There's loads of options! 

You can go predatory inverts, which are cool. Some sort of macrobrachium shrimp. They're really interesting to watch. Or even a blue crayfish, but they can only really be kept on their own unless you have a very large tank. Can't really mix many fish with them either. Or some type of crab. Panther crabs are awesome, although only newly discovered so not that much is known about them. Assassin snails are awesome. :lol2:

Dwarf puffers are great little fish! You need about 3gallons of water per puffer and they need a really well decorated tank. They're so funny to watch hunting snails.

You could do an african predator tank with a pack of ctenopoma ansorgi. If you have enough (5+) they hunt in a pack, it's awesome. Also, an African Butterfly Fish which are just pure awesome. And upside down catfish. Rainbowfish... some sorta small plec. :no1::no1:

Edit: you could do leopard ctenopoma in the african tank, but not a pack.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Or in a small tank you could do shellies! 
Tanganyika Cichlids: Shell Dwellers

Or Channa bleheri!!










there's so many options!


----------



## Seemo (Sep 19, 2008)

I love the idea of keeping leopard ctenopoma! What are they like to keep? what are the tank needs? and am i going to be able to get my hands on one?

thanks for the help so far


----------



## Seemo (Sep 19, 2008)

Grr there are soo many to choose from! i really want a leaf fish, but i dont think im going to be able to get one! iv looked online and they dont seem to be readily available! but the leopard ctenopoma look very similar and hunt in a very similar mannar, which is what has always interested me about the leaf fish!

This may sound abit silly, but i want something that is a little terror  but also has personality! not sure if u know what i mean  

whats your thoughts on leaf fish?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Seemo said:


> I love the idea of keeping leopard ctenopoma! What are they like to keep? what are the tank needs? and am i going to be able to get my hands on one?
> 
> thanks for the help so far


They're awesome to keep!
They're really shy, so you need to have some sort of ditherfish. Tank needs to be quite well planted, otherwise they'll just find one place to hide and stay there. They have massive mouths, you'll be surprised what they can eat. The leopard ctenopoma are quite common, the ansorgii are quite rare.


----------



## Seemo (Sep 19, 2008)

WOW the Channa bleheri seems perfect! 

Grr im never going to be able to make my mind up! or im going to end up with 50 tanks! either way


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Seemo said:


> This may sound abit silly, but i want something that is a little terror  but also has personality! not sure if u know what i mean
> 
> whats your thoughts on leaf fish?


American leaf fish? 
I think just an actual leaf would be more entertaining - they don't move! Leopard Ctenopomas are like leaf fish with a personality. 

Dwarf puffers have MASSIVE personalties, as do shellies. And shellies really are terrors lol.


----------



## Seemo (Sep 19, 2008)

Another seemingly silly question, whats a ditherfish?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Seemo said:


> Grr im never going to be able to make my mind up! or im going to end up with 50 tanks! either way


Haha, welcome to my world!
I have a 35gallon spare atm and I cant decide what I want in it!


----------



## Seemo (Sep 19, 2008)

ok then lol, scratch the idea of leaf fish, if they as stationary as u say then they are not what im looking for


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Seemo said:


> Another seemingly silly question, whats a ditherfish?


Ah sorry. A ditherfish is a confident fish which you put in the tank to encourage shy fish out.
For example if you were to put a shoal of rainbowfish into a tank with some ctenopoma, the ctenopoma would see the rainbowfish swimming about and will be more confident themselves... if this make sence. I havn't described it very well. :lol2:


----------



## Seemo (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok, im never going to be able to choose! 

U decide and ima go ahead and start setting it up! 

Be kind


----------



## Seemo (Sep 19, 2008)

awww ok, you described just right ! i understand! makes total sense!
what ditherfish would u recommend?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

If you want something colourful and lots of movement - go with shellies.

If you want something really nicely planted and pretty - go with dwarf puffers

If you want something to be kept on it's own and to rip your fingers off - go with the snakehead

If you want something planted, with moderate movement - go with the african preds.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Seemo said:


> awww ok, you described just right ! i understand! makes total sense!
> what ditherfish would u recommend?


For the african preds, I'd suggest some sort of large tetra, or rainbowfish. :no1:

rainbowfish are awesome


----------



## Seemo (Sep 19, 2008)

ok im starting to get lost in rfuk! no idea where our posts on ditherfish have run off to


----------



## Seemo (Sep 19, 2008)

I want somthing thats going to rip my fingers off!!!


----------



## Seemo (Sep 19, 2008)

what type of snakehead should i go for?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I just thought of something else.... bucktooth tetra.
Think piranha, but deadly and scary.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Seemo said:


> what type of snakehead should i go for?


Channa gachua, Channa bleheri, Channa bankanensis, Channa cyanospilos, Channa harcourtbutleri, Channa nox, Channa orientalis, Channa panaw. 

Not all easily available... but all will fit.


----------



## Seemo (Sep 19, 2008)

which would be the easiest to get my hands on? any idea of set up type, and where to buy them?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Seemo said:


> which would be the easiest to get my hands on? any idea of set up type, and where to buy them?


Channa bleheri and Channa orientalis are the most common. 
Set up would be well filtered, maybe have one side heavily planted and with wood, and the other more open for swimming. They need to be able to get to the surface as they breathe air.


----------



## Seemo (Sep 19, 2008)

Channa bleheri would be my first choice, where should i look to buy them from?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Seemo said:


> Channa bleheri would be my first choice, where should i look to buy them from?


Most fish shops should have them on their import lists... If they have none in stock, ask them to order some in. :2thumb:


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

i would get several baby channa bleheri and let them grow and pair off they will act more naturally in a group


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

daftlassieEmma said:


> ctenopoma ansorgii  if you can get a hold of them that is...


i have a load for sale


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

ern79 said:


> i have a load for sale


ARE YOU SERIOUS!?
HOW MUCH PLZ PLZ PLZ.
:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

ern79 said:


> i have a load for sale


 what Esfa said :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## jenky (Sep 22, 2008)

Esfa said:


> If you want something colourful and lots of movement - go with shellies.
> 
> If you want something really nicely planted and pretty - go with dwarf puffers
> 
> ...


 
sadly the dwarf snakehead wont. the belheri go fine in a comunity tank in most cases, as long as other fish are of the same size and not to aggressive then rainbow snake heads are fine. ive yet to see an agressive belheri.

if you want an aggressive "proper" pred fish for a tank the size you after you want a high red finned wolf fish. a real agressive little pred. every fish is different though some are alot more agressive then others.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

nope, the bleheri wont. but some of the others i've posted back really will :lol2:

I forgot about the wolf fish!!! :flrt:
how about the prehistoric monster fish? 
Prehistoric monster fish, Thalassophryne amazonica | Practical Fishkeeping magazine


----------



## jenky (Sep 22, 2008)

ive never had a truly aggressive snakehead yet, there rep really dosent fit them.

im not saying most of them wouldent kill other tank mates, but ive never had one that was agressive enough to attack me or show aggression towards me.

were the wolf fish, ive seen video`s from lads on forums of there red fin actually hitting the glass trying to bite there hands at feeding time, but then im not saying there all like this.

my favorite fish was a 16" common wolf but it just sat there all day and did nothing at all. you got 30 seconds of entertainment a day at feeding time, but that was enough!


----------



## Seemo (Sep 19, 2008)

so how much are they?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

jenky said:


> ive never had a truly aggressive snakehead yet, there rep really dosent fit them.
> 
> im not saying most of them wouldent kill other tank mates, but ive never had one that was agressive enough to attack me or show aggression towards me.


We've got some giant snakeheads at work atm - Christ! They're crazy!!


----------



## jenky (Sep 22, 2008)

yer, red line, murulia, murulius ive seen to be aggressive but they aint gunner fit in no 30 gal tank! lol there are a couple more larger guys and to be honest im well out of touch with manny of them as im just getting back into it after a few years away.

channa belheri is defo my choice of fish for the tank, BUT i would get a group and youll never look back. you may be lucky and end up with a pair but if not the way they interact with each other and towards there keeper is awsome once they have settled in and become used to you. 
just dont expect some nasty killing fish who will want to bite you.
if you want to watch them hunt throw some tetra`s in there every now and then and watch them hunt, if thats not your cup of tea watching them wressle with a large earthworm is loads of fun!

i think prices will be around £7/£8 each and ide get atleast 5, but watch aquariust free adds as groups turn up on there much cheaper then at the lfs.

the red hi fin wolf will be alittle more pricey. ive not actually seen any for along time but i havent looked so they could be around. im guessing youde pay around £30 for one, only get one and dont keep anything with it!


----------

